# Yellowstone Here We Come...



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, we are about to go to Yellowstone for 6 days and 5 nights staying at the Fishing Bridge Campground with the Outback. We will be 2 married couples only. Anybody have any experience with this campground or advice you would like to share?

Thanks again and hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

stayed there a couple of years ago. Close quarters but we were out and about so much we really only had dinner and slept at the TT. It is a good central point to explore from. Yellowstone is just amazing, you will not be disappointed.








Brian


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Would Love to go there, The big thing they warn you about is, to watch for the Bears.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

We just got back from Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone! We had a fantastic time. Spent 6 nights there. It was a great place for base camp and we would day-trip all around the Park from there. The campground is located where the Lake spills into the River so yes, it is frequented by bears, especially during the spawning season. That being said, we did not see a single bear during our stay. We would leave early and get back late, so I figured we would see one, but they stayed away last week.

Accomodations are decent. Spaces are not too bad. A little crowded, depending on the size of the camper next to you, but we did not spend much time in the camper, so it was not much of an issue for us. I will add that the section of the campground we stayed in was supposed to be for trailers with a max 30ft length. About half way into our stay, a 38-40ft triple slide fifth wheel (that was spectacular!) rolled in for a couple of nights. It did eat into our space quite a bit and we were actually window to window in the rear slide for those two days. A bit tight, but we were too excited about our day trips to complain much.









There were restrooms with hot water all around the campground - well within walking distance of any site. The registration building has showers and a laundry facility. Each site is allotted 2 showers per day. For our 6 night stay, we had 12 showers to split up between the 5 of us. I believe you can purchase extra showers for $3-4/each.

Hookups were 30 and 50 amp for elctricity. Water hookups at each site - Note: you need to have a regulator. Pick one up before your trip if you don't have one. The campground sells them, but they are about $20. Much cheaper from Wally World. The sewer hookup was located at the back of our site and had about a 10-12" high concrete barrier built up around the sewer pipe. Not very convenient since our 23RS has the valve located in front of the tires. So, we did not use the sewer hookup. We were a short walk to the restroom, and for the overnight nature calls, we used the Outback. There is a dump station at the entrance/exit to the campground, so it was convenient to dump as we we left the campground at the end of our stay.

The registration office at Fishing Bridge also has a reservation desk for any acivities you may want to do while at the Park. We did the Scenic Boat Tour on Yellowstone Lake. It was about $15/person for a 60-90 minute tour of the Lake. It was a fun trip and would reccommend it if you haven't done it in the past. Other than that, get out early and come back late.

Fishing Bridge, along with most of the other villages around the Park have a nighty Ranger Program at 9pm. They are fun and informative - we hit a couple of them during our stay and always enjoyed hearing the topics discussed.

Early morning and late evening is the best time to see wildlife. Hayden Valley and Lamar Valley are great for viewing animals. Watch out for the wacky drivers who will slam on their brakes in front of you because they have never seen an animal in the wild. Ha ha! Look for the friendly folks with the spotting scopes. They are the pro's that know where to find the anmals and most are more than willing to let you take a peek thru their scopes. We saw tons of bison, elk and deer. We saw pelicans and herons, wolves, coyotes, etc.. Bring your binoculars! You will not be disappointed. Have fun!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I worked in Fishing Bridge in the summer of 1969 between my freshman and sophomore years in college. Met a cute girl there.

This past December we celebrated our 40th wedding anniversary!


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> The registration office at Fishing Bridge also has a reservation desk for any acivities you may want to do while at the Park. We did the Scenic Boat Tour on Yellowstone Lake. It was about $15/person for a 60-90 minute tour of the Lake. It was a fun trip and would reccommend it if you haven't done it in the past. Other than that, get out early and come back late.


Wyocamper, Oh i so wish we had seen this mention of the Yellowstone lake tour. What a deal! Im sure it was great fun. Thanks again for your response. Kevin


----------

